# ahhhhh



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

After attending our adoption activity fay we got the profile o a little pink. Read her CPR and then tried to find reason we couldnt have her. There was none. We immediatly fell in love. What madr it worse we saw and interacted with her. Tolf our social worker we wanted to persue and got a phone call yesterday advising she has been very popular and that her SW and FFW are going to do a short list.  Its hard not to get attached or feel something for these profiles. Gutted isnt the word if we dont make the cut.never ever expected to feel like . this part of the process sucks and if we get rejected how can i just move on to another profile. Sorry for the rant . sarah x


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

We fell in love with a little pink a while ago, and I will be honest itas taken a while to get over her and compare other profiles to her.
Fingers crossed you won't have to though x x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

It's sooooooooo hard there was  a lot of interest in our two girls and we had to wait for short listing so I know your pain hun. Will keep everything crossed for you minutes feel like days when you're waiting x x x x


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

sarah I hope you are matched with LO, I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now as we are just waiting on AP at the moment. This is the part of the process that I am least looking forward to in case this exact situation occurs, it must be so hard to cope with and as Diva said I am sure a short wait to find out will feel like an eternity! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

That IS hard! We totally fell for our daughter, I KNEW she was meant to be with us....then we got told we were up against another couple, the possibility of which had never ever been mentioned as her LA approached us...all boiled down to money as it cost them to place with us. Happily they did, but I'll never forget the wait and what we went through, it nearly broke me when they suddenly announced other people were in the running. After 3 weeks of waiting they sprung it on us on a Friday night and I spent the weekend in turmoil and tears. Bloody horrific, haven't quite forgiven them for it to be honest.

Keeping everything crossed for you Sass - I'm a great believer in the right children finding the right parents in a way that even SS themselves don't quite understand x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys i never thought i could feel like this. I met her and talked to her, cuddled her and she gave me a kiss goodbye at adoption day and i fell in love. She could move in tomorrow lol. Need to now spend weekend trying to get her at the back of my mind and try look at other profiles.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

To say my fingers are crossed for you is an understatement. Sass.

Gettina


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for you sass00 x


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

good luck sass00 hope everything works out for you


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

we also feel in love with a little girl when our SW gave us the profile and a DVD but were told a couple of days later we could not have her because her birth parents lived in our area. we were really gutted. Now waiting to go on an adoption activity day x


----------

